# FR: Do you need a definite article before country names?



## Mackinder

Quand utilise-on La/Le/Les + Pays

Je suis à moitié désorienté.

Merci beaucoup.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. This thread is about the definite article before country names when *not* preceded by a preposition. For the use of the article after a preposition, see the following threads:
FR: venir de l'/d'Angleterre, de (la) France, du Canada - article devant les noms de pays
FR: de (la) France - article


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Si le nom du pays est féminin, on utilise _la_ ---- > _la chine / la colombie_
S'il est masculin _le_ -----> _le japon / le maroc_
S'il est au pluriel _les_ ---->_ les pays-bas / les états-unis _(il n'y a que ces deux pays, il me semble)


----------



## SwissPete

Voir *ici*. .


----------



## Mackinder

Merci à tous les deux, mais ma vrai question est: doit-on toujours met un article défini précédé d'un pays? Par example, L'Iran est génial; Le Brasil est super; Le Ghana est merveilleux; En la France, le fromage est célèbre; Aux les pays-bas, il y a plus de vélos que de voitures, et cetera.

Merci encore une fois!


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Alors, dans ce cas, je crois que ce fil pourra t'aider. Là, on en a longtemps discuté ! 
au Canada, en France - préposition avec les noms de pays


----------



## Marie3933

Pour le dire simplement, on utilise toujours l'article devant un nom de pays, sauf après _en, au, aux_._*La* Colombie est un pays magnifique.
__Il se dirige vers l*a* Colombie._ ..vs. _Nous irons jusqu'*en* Colombie.
__J'adore *le* Brésil. ..vs. J'aimerais aller *au* Brésil.
Dans *la* France de Louis XIV._ ..vs. _*En* France_.
_*Les* Philippines se situent au nord de Bornéo. __..vs. *Les* U.S.A. ont accordé leur indépendance *aux* Philippines en 1934._ [aux = à + les]​


----------



## Finland

Bonjour !



Marie3933 said:


> Pour le dire simplement, on utilise toujours l'article devant un nom de pays, sauf après _en, au, aux_.



Par contre, certains pays ne prennent pas d'article ! Israël,Bahreïn, Chypre, Cuba, Malte, Oman, Sri Lanka...

HTH
S


----------



## Marie3933

Effectivement, Finland, j'ai oublié de signaler que quelques pays ne prennent jamais d'article.
Voir ce fil, posts #2 et #3.

N.B.: Le Sri Lanka prend un article.


----------



## Marthe1993

Bonsoir!
Can somebody help me translate this easy sentence?
"Countrys like Belgium and Switzerland". 

Is it "Des pays comme la Belgique et la Suisse" or just "Des pays comme Belgique et Suisse"?.


----------



## saphomicron

On dit "comme la X et la Y". Un pays est toujours désigné par un article en français (le, la ou même les).


----------



## MarionM

La Belgique et la Suisse.

En français, les pays ont toujours un article (LE Japon, LA France, LES États-Unis), sauf Israël. (And others I'm not aware of, maybe.)


----------



## broglet

MarionM said:


> La Belgique et la Suisse.
> 
> En français, les pays ont toujours un article (LE Japon, LA France, LES États-Unis), sauf Israël. (And others I'm not aware of, maybe.)


Même dans une liste? On ne pourrait pas écrire "J'ai visité trois pays: France, Belgique et Japon"?


----------



## orpheus76

Hello,
 This is an easy one: it's la Belgique et la Suisse


----------



## MarionM

Ce ne serait pas impossible mais, à mon avis, surtout dans une liste à points ou un truc dans le genre. A l'oral, ou dans un texte écrit, j'emploierais les articles.

D'autres opinions?


----------



## saphomicron

je n'écrirais ni ne dirais_ J'ai visité trois pays: France, Belgique et Japon_
J'écrirais : La France, la Belgique et le Japon. L'absence d'article me fait tiquer.


----------



## Maître Capello

In Marthe's example, the article is definitely required:

_des pays comme *la* Belgique et *la* Suisse_ 
_des pays comme Belgique et Suisse_ ​
It would be also quite strange – though not really incorrect – to omit the articles in Broglet's case:

_J'ai visité trois pays : *la* France, *la* Belgique et *le* Japon_.​
The omission of the articles may however be possible in a title. For example (source):

_France, Allemagne et Angleterre unies pour une taxe sur les banques._​
See also FR: repetition of the article in a list.


----------

